# Got More Of My Modifications Done



## bbwb

Hi All:
Thought that I would show off some of the mods that I now have done:

Jack Cover (shown before)

















Gas line quick connect for gas grill

























Square tubes for bunk end supports

















I also have replaced the bathroom faucet with a real one, and added a wood cutting board for the stove top.

Gee, this is fun...what's next?









bbwb


----------



## skippershe

Outstanding!

How about...

side hinges for the bathroom cabinet









tip out drawer mod









paper towel holder









floor registers









Sorry, no photos, but other nice mods are the Queen slide pull down shade and the Masterlock Hide-a-key...


----------



## watervalleykampers

Very nice!

bbwb, I love the bunk end supports. What are those square tubes? That is something I'd love to do. Last trip out we ran out of room to put the supports in the front storage compartment, so they ended up inside the OB on the floor. It would be nice if they had a permanent place to go.

skippershe, I love your tip out drawer mod & the side hinges mod. Our tip out drawer broke last year after the baby tried to hang off it (I was actually using it up to that point), and for now I have a chain installed on the cabinet under the bathroom sink to keep the cupboard door from hitting the floor. But first I think I'll replace the metal blinds in the sleeping areas like you did on your queen slide window. I'm so tired of DH rolling into the window and waking me up!! Out youngest is now sleeping in his own bunk, and I didn't want him rolling into the blinds and waking up all night either, so I pulled the blind up all the way & wrapped the cord around the curtain rod. Then I went outside with a big roll of tin foil and taped it on the outside of his window. Definitely not pretty, but it was effective!!

Cheryl


----------



## campingnut18

[Sorry, no photos, but other nice mods are the Queen slide pull down shade and the Masterlock Hide-a-key...
[/quote]

How do you have the hide-a-key done? and where?

C-


----------



## skippershe

Sorry, no photos, but other nice mods are the Queen slide pull down shade and the Masterlock Hide-a-key...

How do you have the hide-a-key done? and where? 

C-








[/quote]
We mounted our hide-a-key in the same spot as Airboss...I'm swiping his photo







Clicky Here

We used #14 screws and lock nuts. We got our hide-a-key at Lowe's for around $36.00 if I recall correctly.


----------



## campfirenut

Great mods, particularly like the gas connection mod.

Bob


----------



## bbwb

Hi Cheryl:

The tubes for the bunk supports are 5x5 PVC post covers that I purchased at Menard's. Each one was 8' long. They were kind of pricey at $22 each, but I could not find anything else that would work as well. The toughest part of the project was getting out of the front storage bin...had to have the wife pull me out far enough to get my feet on the ground









bbwb


----------



## Rubrhammer

Nice job on the mods. Now we need part numbers and sources for your gas line set up.
Bob


----------



## bbwb

Hi Bob:

A lot of the parts for the gas mod were from many walking trips through HD or Menards...The parts are:
Y adapter: Mr Heater #F271735 with the hand wheel portion being removed and a Acme nut (Mr Heater F276495) put in its place (this is the connection to the tank)
I removed one of the male connections on the Y and screwed a 5' hose to it. Save the male connection for reuse on the bottom.

Brass adapters, gas valve, and copper pipe connectors with bolt mounts to the angle frame, then reuse the male connector.
The copper pipe holders were found at HD...I think they were the 3/4" size.

so working from the tank down it goes like this:
tank, Acme quick connector to the brass Y, 5' hose, brass adapter to fit gas valve, gas valve, brass adapter, Male quick connector. I clamped the copper pipe holders to the brass fitting and bolted through the angle under the battery tray.

All fitting used gas approved Teflon tape.

The final hose again is a Mr Heater hose with an Acme fitting on the one end, and with the threaded end to fit into the BBQ.

I don't know if my description helps or hinders...let me know if I need to work on my description.









bbwb


----------



## Thor

Awesome Mods
















They all look great

Thor


----------



## watervalleykampers

bbwb said:


> Hi Cheryl:
> 
> The tubes for the bunk supports are 5x5 PVC post covers that I purchased at Menard's. Each one was 8' long. They were kind of pricey at $22 each, but I could not find anything else that would work as well. The toughest part of the project was getting out of the front storage bin...had to have the wife pull me out far enough to get my feet on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbwb


Thanks for the info! No Menard's here that I know of, but maybe Home Depot or Rona will carry something similar.

Cheryl


----------



## N7OQ

Nice mods I'm impressed with your pass through storage, there is no way you can look through my pass through even with both doors open.


----------



## bbwb

Being able to look through the storage area is a passing memory now...too much stuff has occupied the open space.
bbwb


----------



## garyb1st

Great mods. Other than it looks great, is there a reason to cover the jack? Keep it from rusting for example.


----------



## newbie

Great Gas Mod,, will have to do that one !


----------



## bbwb

garyb1st said:


> Great mods. Other than it looks great, is there a reason to cover the jack? Keep it from rusting for example.


In looking at the jack, I thought that the cover was not that water tight and water might be able to get into the jack tube. Beyond that










bbwb


----------



## tyandow

bbwb said:


> Great mods. Other than it looks great, is there a reason to cover the jack? Keep it from rusting for example.


In looking at the jack, I thought that the cover was not that water tight and water might be able to get into the jack tube. Beyond that









bbwb
[/quote]

Was the jack itself one of your earlier mods? What did you use for the cover?


----------



## bbwb

Yep, added the Atwood 3500lb Heavy Duty Jack. The cover was made from a plastic waste paper basket from Wal Mart. It took a while to find the right sized can. The trash can was one with removable flip lid (Steril Lite Brand). The interior is cut from a 2x10 to fit inside. I then covered the edges that contact the jack with some of the craft foam and used spray adhesive to stick it.
bbwb


----------



## akelleytx

Love the floor registers. I have a little one and am tired of cleaning out the ones that came with the outback. I looked at our local home depot and did not see any that would fit. Where did you find yours?

Thanks. 
AKELLEYTX


----------



## skippershe

akelleytx said:


> Love the floor registers. I have a little one and am tired of cleaning out the ones that came with the outback. I looked at our local home depot and did not see any that would fit. Where did you find yours?
> 
> Thanks.
> AKELLEYTX


I got them at Lowes...they had a really nice selection of designs and colors









They are meant to just drop into the existing holes once you remove the old ones, but the cutout holes in the floor from the factory were too large, so my husband had to drill a small hole on each side of each vent so we could screw them down to the floor so they didn't move around









Not the case for our Outbacker friends who replaced theirs with the same vents...the new ones dropped right in and stay perfectly in place


----------



## simpson

Sorry, no photos, but other nice mods are the Queen slide pull down shade and the Masterlock Hide-a-key...
[/quote]

Were you able to find the pull down shade in the same size or did that require some modification to it? I would like to replace all the venetians with pull down shades that aren't so darn noisy, but haven't looked for sizes yet. Any pics?


----------



## darryl20

How about this mod!.....adding extra wood screws for every wood cabinet door hinge in the trailer because some dummy at the factory who built my trailer probably took a 18v cordless drill and went to town hanging cabinet doors and stripped every screw out of the wood so they would fall right off after its first 100 mile trip or putting extra metal screws on the furnace blower deflector because it totally fell right off for the same reasons the cabinets did and the furnace wouldn't blow air down the main vent and work properly. Other than that I have no problems yet. Pretty bad when you have to mod the stuff that the factory should have built properly in the first place eh?


----------



## skippershe

simpson said:


> Were you able to find the pull down shade in the same size or did that require some modification to it? I would like to replace all the venetians with pull down shades that aren't so darn noisy, but haven't looked for sizes yet. Any pics?


Sorry simpson, I just now saw your question...

I got our pull down shade at Lowes as well. The cost was around $10.00








All you need to do is measure the width of the window, then go to Lowes and choose a shade with a reasonable length (not too long), and they will cut the width for you. Make sure that you measure to the outsides of the frame so no light peeks through.
Replacing the rest of the blinds is more involved, meaning that you have to remove the valances to install the shades. This is something I have not attempted yet.


----------



## simpson

Thanks for the reply. I didn't realize that Lowe's would cut to your width. Sounds like time for a shopping trip!


----------



## fishawk

Nice mods! I particulary like the gas line mod for the barbeque.


----------

